# Are you furry?



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

It's pretty obvious what choice I made in the poll. If you pick option #4, I will stalk you and kill you.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

The cat boy is a type of furry


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 14, 2010)

No, technically I have feathers, and am mostly human.

So, I guess that means I'm not a furry, right?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nuclear Raven said:
			
		

> No, technically I have feathers, and am mostly human.
> 
> So, I guess that means I'm not a furry, right?


You could still be considered "furry."


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 14, 2010)

Umm I dunno, kinda I guess >,,< and that kinda would be referring to neko...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2010)

I think there should be more options like 'I'm not sure' and 'No - but am attracted to furries'


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not a furry role-player who does phonesex role-playing over IRC, or dress up and go to furry-cons at hotels, or have sex with plushies, but I certainly do masturbate to erotic anthropomorphic artwork


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I think there should be more options like 'I'm not sure' and 'No - but am attracted to furries'


Okay, done.


----------



## Raika (Jun 14, 2010)

What's a furry?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> What's a furry?
> QUOTEFurry fandom (also known as furrydom, fur fandom or furdom [citation needed]) refers to the fandom for fictional anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities and characteristics.[1] Examples of anthropomorphic attributes include exhibiting human intelligence and facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two legs, and wear clothes. Furry fandom is also used to refer to the community of artists, writers, role players and general fans of the furry art forms who gather on the Internet and at conventions.[2][3]


wikipedia


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2010)

I picked option four. Furries are the scum of the Earth. Drawing shitty pictures of animals fucking, dressing up in shitty animal costumes, being attracted to fucking animals? It is fucking weird. I am ok with nerds and geeks and whatever, but I will never understand furries and their weird fucking fetish. All you furries will regret how fucking weird you are in a few years.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> I picked option four. Furries are the scum of the Earth. Drawing shitty pictures of animals fucking, dressing up in shitty animal costumes, being attracted to fucking animals? It is fucking weird. I am ok with nerds and geeks and whatever, but I will never understand furries and their weird fucking fetish. All you furries will regret how fucking weird you are in a few years.


That's a stereotype and you know it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 14, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> I picked option four. Furries are the scum of the Earth. Drawing shitty pictures of animals fucking, dressing up in shitty animal costumes, being attracted to fucking animals? It is fucking weird. I am ok with nerds and geeks and whatever, but I will never understand furries and their weird fucking fetish. All you furries will regret how fucking weird you are in a few years.


c'mon man I'd fuck an animal if it had huge nippledicks


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2010)

_*snip_

Stereotypes are mean, but usually accurate. 

And this is just my opinion of furries, and I am entitled to it. Just like you are entitled to be a furry. I don't want you to stop being one, or actually want furries to die, I just think you guys are weird.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

No..and I have zero interest in it.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope, and have no interest at all.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually I've seen a video of furries before. I was kinda lost for a minute there. I'm not into it, but hey, you love how you love and do what you do.


----------



## shito (Jun 14, 2010)

picked up last option, but if pokemon/digimon count as furry, then yes.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh for goodness sake, of course this thread has to be uprooted and cleansed for the good of internetkind, cause NOBODY on the internet ever heard "n*ppled*cks" in a furry conversation.  And of course everyone gets the same treatment, all the threads just get wiped without ANY remaining context thus making us look like hateful murderous nazis.  Gameboy13 especially didn't deserve to have his message violated like that, he didn't say ANYTHING even slightly offensive.


----------



## Midna (Jun 14, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Stereotypes are mean, but usually accurate.


So you're telling me all Jews are rich and cheap, all African Americans are criminals, and all Asians are nerds? Usually, that is.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> It's pretty obvious what choice I made in the poll. If you pick option #4, I will stalk you and kill you.



i chose yeah. I agree with gameboy13 too. about the "i will stalk you and kill you" bit, i mean.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2010)

I chose no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Wait does vamps( yes vampires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) count?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I chose no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 14, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then I won't tell you what option I chose.


----------



## Devin (Jun 14, 2010)

DIE FURRIES!!!! DIE!!!!!


----------



## Midna (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh God, everyone loves moderator censorship, don't they. Your post won't last 30 seconds if you try to protest a mod's deletion of a perfectly normal post. 

*Braces for this post to be deleted too*


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 14, 2010)

No, I find it all annoying really. But to each his/her own.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 14, 2010)

Me being a time traveler, knowing where all the Fringe science-ey items are, I need an option: sometimes.

There (somewhere in the universe) are an evil species of aliens who can change other people's species.  I somehow found a cure.

*Blinks*

Oh, yeah, now to reality.  Um, I'm not sure.


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're telling me usually means always?


----------



## Laxus (Jun 14, 2010)

I am not furry unfortunately, I am a fluffy cloud tho.


----------



## iFish (Jun 14, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, i can confirm that.....

Well... i am not a furry...


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes i am, but i generally dont openly admit it, but i trust you guys.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 14, 2010)

Furries are fun, i'm not so much into it though, but i would say a little bit...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Posts on a first page were trashed only, and ONLY because they were replies to Science's post and that was out of the line, once original post is trashed, there is no need to keep replies to the said post, as it makes no sense..if you have any problems with the way some things are moderated, contact me directly, that's why I put my name next to an action I take..

Now carry on topic!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 14, 2010)

No, but I'm often mistaken for one. 
(Cant imagine why, having a fox-eared cap and other such typically furry regalia.)
I looked into furries when I was younger, but the "lifestyle" was not for me. 

So I'm just a regular human....who happens to be covered in hair.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 14, 2010)

DIE, FURRIES, DIE!






Biased poll






is biased.





Seriously though, I just don't get it.


----------



## prowler (Jun 14, 2010)

No - But I'm attracted to 'em.
srs.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2010)

Remember kids, furry + human = catgirl, and everybody loves catgirls!
Encourage furries to crossbreed and we'll get more catgirls!
Though if the catgirls breed then the 1/4th furries can't go super-saiyan...



			
				gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Nuclear Raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mod on another forum once said "I'm not a furry, per se, but that doesn't mean I haven't fapped to fur porn."
Anyways I don't do suiting or cons (or actually interact with other furries IRL, most are creepy or intimidating), but I do online stuff... not that much RPing, though.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 14, 2010)

My girlfriend always does this "meow" sound and it makes me kinda horny


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope, never really found them sexy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate the smell of rotten furry meat. Maybe I should carry their bodies out of my basement...


----------



## Jolan (Jun 14, 2010)

Nuclear Raven said:
			
		

> No, technically I have feathers, and am mostly human.
> 
> So, I guess that means I'm not a furry, right?


You're a Nuclear-Powered Three-legged Hell-Raven.
Who turned me furry.
Yes, I blame Utsuho for this. 

I mean, I'm not thinking of myself to be an anthropomorphic animal, but I do enjoy the artwork....yes, some of the erotica too.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

This joke has gone way too far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It started with nice pretty suggestive pictures

this thread is just wierd


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 14, 2010)

lilsypha isn't going to like it in here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



No offence, of course, lilph.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't vote because I don't get it. What the hell do you mean furry? The worlds hairiest man furry? Or a cat furry? =P


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

@omgpwn666:


			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, that's is really weird. I will say "DIE, FURRIES, DIE!" because I don't like the idea of it.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's is really weird. I will say "DIE, FURRIES, DIE!" because I don't like the idea of it.


*You're going DOWN.*


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

type furry into google with safe search OFF


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> type furry into google with safe search OFF


Oddly enough, the first pic was safe.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 14, 2010)

100%


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope, can't say that I am.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for the guy it's not


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 14, 2010)

Hehe, maybe a little bit


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 14, 2010)

No. Just no. I find animals and fetishes about them creepy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 14, 2010)

DIE FURRIES!!


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jun 14, 2010)

There are too many furries on this site.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jun 14, 2010)

Guilty as charged, I suppose. I try to avoid the creepier aspects of the fandom, like the messed up people with "strategically placed holes" on their fursuits for reasons other than convenience when going to the toilet.


----------



## Advi (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, looking through the posts and considering the topic, I have determined that GBAtemp is the only forum ON EARTH that can't be trolled...


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2010)

Advice Fox said:
			
		

> Wow, looking through the posts and considering the topic, I have determined that GBAtemp is the only forum ON EARTH that can't be trolled...


Actually I saw this one forum that itself was a troll.  It was about "conservative" religious groups, and all the female posters there talked about how yes, they were getting their daily beatings, and anybody homosexual was banned, and stuff like that.  It was really well done, though.  It had me fooled for a good few minutes until I asked somebody else.  They had a proper hierarchy of mods and admins and such, many "regular" posters, stickies and subforums, user titles, all the stuff you'd expect from a regular forum... but it was all a troll, with the members there going on various accounts and posting to give an appearance of activity (whenever they thought of something else to troll with).  People would think it was a real site, and go sign up and try to mess with them or "set them straight", only for people running the site to stay in character, giving appropriately-themed and worded responses, and then the new users would be banned (usually before they can spill the beans that it's just one big troll),.

I wish I could remember the name of the site.
It was a work of art, there was so much effort put into making it look legit.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Advice Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For more on this note, Conservapedia.

Then again, Conservapedia is so convincing that people who actually have those kind of views have written articles for it.
Here's a link, if you're really interested and/or too lazy to use google.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2010)

Found it!
http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=39318

That's the thread google tossed me.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 14, 2010)

not really


----------



## Midna (Jun 15, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> There are too many furries on this site.
> There are too many haters on this site.
> 
> 
> ...


Never listening to anything _you_ say again. You or Science.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 15, 2010)

Furries ruined everything I enjoyed and cherished.


----------



## prowler (Jun 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol casual racism.


----------



## Orc (Jun 15, 2010)

No and I generally dislike them because;
They mostly are attention whores.


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 15, 2010)

So on top of everyone here hating Apple, many people also hate furries?
Wow, well I'm gonna be well liked


----------



## berlinka (Jun 15, 2010)

I have grass growing on my back. Does that count?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I have grass growing on my back. Does that count?


Nah....that doesn't mean you're a furry....that means that you're a...grassy?!


----------



## Beats (Jun 15, 2010)

DIE, FURRIES, DIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems like Toni's avatar is furry.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 15, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mossy?
Florany?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2010)

I know alot of furries in my life. However, I am not a furry and am ridiculed for it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> It seems like Toni's avatar is furry.


I guess it is a bit


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> LelouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's radioactive, though, so you wouldn't want to cuddle with it.




...What?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 15, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well so am I, I'm radioactive too. Except I'm avian.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

Well of course it's not for cuddling.....it's for enemies to run for a hug, as it looks so cute, and then he finishes 'em off with a bit of radiation!

I guess it's not quite the type of furry we're talking about here


----------



## Jolan (Jun 15, 2010)

Toni hugging Utsuho 0.o Do I smell Chernobyl 2.0?


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 17, 2010)

A little; only certain body parts are furry


----------



## Redwolfeh (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome! There are Fugfags on here too


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I have grass growing on my back. Does that count?


This you?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 17, 2010)

im one of the 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minda in cat type form anyday


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2010)

Hee Hee... Thought it was about time I changed my Avatar... & since I like 'Furries' (especially female furries) - & 'Starfox Adventures' was one of my favorite games......


----------



## Rydian (Jun 17, 2010)

Remember kids, it's okay to like furry porn if you're not a furry.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Remember kids, it's okay to like furry porn if you're not a furry.


----------



## Redwolfeh (Jun 17, 2010)

Annnnnnyway... More Steriotypes out of the way... (Namly, all furries yiff all day and night) I think Furries are reaaly fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a Red Wolf/Birdmouse hybrid, called Prect Yalcott Winter


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

@CannonFoddr: I was going to make that same statement.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Remember kids, it's okay to like furry porn if you're not a furry.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 17, 2010)

No I shave


----------

